# Breed and gender?



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi ! I got a new baby 2 weeks ago.I'm not sure of the sex, i was told it was a she, but i'm not sure.I'll still refer to it as a she so it'll be easier to read.
She was born end of January or end of February , the guy i got her from didn't remember in wich group she was

Also, do you have an idea of the breed? She is currently starting to grow her red thing in her head (sorry i'm not a native English speaker, I don't know how to call it lol) and recently got some feathers on her neck with a bit of gold/brown.

First 3 pictures are from today, the last one is the day i got her.She was nervous lol, poor baby

Thank you all for your help !!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Mixed breed pullet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The red thing is the comb.

I'll take your mixed breed girl anyday. Love the soft feathers on her. They make her really stunning.

English is my first language. If you see some of the things I type you'd wonder what planet I came from. So, don't worry about it not being your first language. We have India and Iran here too.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She looks like a mixed Australorp to me! Shape and look of the face and head, plus the dark color. Is she your only? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> She looks like a mixed Australorp to me! Shape and look of the face and head, plus the dark color. Is she your only?
> 
> Welcome to the forum!



Thanks a lot everyone !!! And thanks for the info on the comb 😂
How do you guys know it's a girl? Next year I will probably get another girl, what do I have to check?

No she isn't my only,Ihave another one, a 18 months old white leghorn I think.She is my only one that lays eggs for the moment, I can't wait for the other one so lay too ! I wonder what color the eggs will be

Here's my oldest lady


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They’re both pretty birds!  Thanks for sharing- I love pictures.  

If she was a rooster, she would- going by the more common black breeds at the least, I don’t know them all well- but she would have had a larger and more red comb and/or wattles, and she would probably be crowing by her age/size, though not guaranteed. So while not 100% til she lays an egg, agreed she is most likely a she. 

If she’s an Australorp mix, she will probably lay light brown eggs.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

These are my two young Australorp pullets- one a mix and one pure, but you can see why I lean that way for your girl’s breed as well- I think they look very similar.
My two are a little over 3 months old now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Taratatou said:


> Thanks a lot everyone !!! And thanks for the info on the comb 😂
> How do you guys know it's a girl? Next year I will probably get another girl, what do I have to check?
> 
> No she isn't my only,Ihave another one, a 18 months old white leghorn I think.She is my only one that lays eggs for the moment, I can't wait for the other one so lay too ! I wonder what color the eggs will be
> ...


"Don't bother me. Hear what I'm telling you?"  

I love these pics that show a bird not particularly pleased being singled out.


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> These are my two young Australorp pullets- one a mix and one pure, but you can see why I lean that way for your girl’s breed as well- I think they look very similar.
> My two are a little over 3 months old now.


They look identical !! She is definitely a Australorp girl
While i'm here, my white girl is making some sounds and I don't know anything chicken language.Is this a mad chicken sound or an happy chicken sound,excited, or a normal one ? She mainly makes the sound when i leave in the garden next to the coop to pick up worms for them.To me it sounds like a mad chicken but she could also be celebrating the fact that I finally left her alone ? 😂

(please ignore the over excited dog in the background)









Chicken







youtube.com


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I would bet she’s just trying for some attention- whether bc happy or unhappy either one! My hens will fuss at me if I don’t pay them enough attention- and they can get LOUD too! Lol sometimes they want out, sometimes they’re mad about something, others they’re just communicating I guess. 

She’s a cute girl- I love the big floppy comb!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha, you've got yourself a complainer as I like to call them. She's fine or like OM said, she's looking for something.


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you to both of you ! I've got a real girl then , complaining and all 🤣


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hahaha yeah it’s what we do best sometimes.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Taratatou said:


> How do you guys know it's a girl?


Her coloring is blue with some leakage.

Blue on males is much patchier, especially around the wings. Her comb is small and pale. Also, she lacks male specific feathering.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

DEFINITELY a pullet their is no saddle feathering and their is no comb not red either. If I had to say breed I'd say a mixed breed australorp like overmountain1 said.. It very well could be a blue australorp but then I see the comb and looks like a pea comb she has. Can you possibly just snap a quick pic close up of her comb? Appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Can you see how the feathers on these 2 chickens are different the roosters feathers are pointy and the hens are more roundish. Hope it's informative!


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Can you see how the feathers on these 2 chickens are different the roosters feathers are pointy and the hens are more roundish. Hope it's informative!
> View attachment 41063


Oh yes! The difference is huge, thank you !!  
For the picture, sure I can take one for you, i'll post it tomorrow morning 😊


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Taratatou said:


> Oh yes! The difference is huge, thank you !!
> For the picture, sure I can take one for you, i'll post it tomorrow morning 😊


K can you possibly take one now
I totally understand if you can't.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

?


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> ?


Sadly i cannot right now but i'll post one for sure tomorrow morning
Here's one i had in my phone, hope that helps for tonight


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Thank u! Do post one tomorrow though.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

She does have a pea comb. She _could_ be an Australorp mix, but way more than just Australorps come in blue. So we can't really assume that. She's a mixed breed pullet. What mix she is? Well, we'll never know for certain. What color skin does she have? Where did you get her?

She reminds me of my girl Peepers with her coloring. 

(one in back.)


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Your girls are beautiful!!  
I got her from a guy who hatched some chicks with his toodler son during the lockdown.He got more than he expected so he was selling some.For the skin color, i don't know, she is still a little shy and i don't want to scare her.She won't let me touch her (yet)😂.She is starting to be okay with me feeding her on the other side of the wire.Baby steps !!

Here's a close up picture


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What color are her feet and legs? You won't have to pick her up that way. That also gives those in the know good information. (I'm not one of those though)


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What color are her feet and legs? You won't have to pick her up that way. That also gives those in the know good information. (I'm not one of those though)


Kinda black/yellowish


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Taratatou said:


> Kinda black/yellowish
> 
> View attachment 41091


What color are the bottoms of her feet? I can't tell if her legs are slate or green.


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> What color are the bottoms of her feet? I can't tell if her legs are slate or green.


It's light gray


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm seeing gold on it though.. Oh well


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I'm seeing gold on it though.. Oh well


Feet, not feathers.


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Feet, not feathers.


Maybe I messed up with my bad english lol
The top of her feets are black/yellowish/gold yes, under her feets it's light gray
She also does have small golden feathers on her neck


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That was directed at Animals. He/she did not quite understand that we were talking about the bottom of the feet.

So, there is absolutely nothing wrong with your English. Had you not said it wasn't your first language we wouldn't even know.


----------



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That was directed at Animals. He/she did not quite understand that we were talking about the bottom of the feet.
> 
> So, there is absolutely nothing wrong with your English. Had you not said it wasn't your first language we wouldn't even know.


Thanks a lot Robin ! 😊 I write it way better than I speak it tho .I have a bad accent lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Feet, not feathers.


I'm seeing little specks on the feather too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I'm seeing little specks on the feather too.


Yes, there are. But something about the color of the bottom of the feet will help ChickenBiscuits with the breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Taratatou said:


> Thanks a lot Robin ! 😊 I write it way better than I speak it tho .I have a bad accent lol


Isn't that true. I can cuss like a sailor in French but don't ask me to speak in French about anything else.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Isn't that true. I can cuss like a sailor in French but don't ask me to speak in French about anything else.


Haha!


----------

